# Coal Tipple



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

Stumbled upon this while trying to figure out the dimensions of a coal tipple hoist bucket... www.cumbrestoltec.org/documents/CoalTippleReport.pdf . Interesting report/history/ reference. Good pic's too.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.cumbrestoltec.org/documents/CoalTippleReport.pdf


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't know, maybe you already have this if not you're welcome to make a copy.

Coal Tipple Plans
File Format: PDF - File Size: 12KB
Left-click to open / Right-click to download a copy


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the PDF's guys. 
Saved for future ref.


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

No, didn't see that one. Sure will come in handy on the continuing build. Thanks!


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I can't get it to open. Do I need Adobe? 

Thanks, 

Les


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, If your computer does not have Adobe, then yes you will need to get it inorder to open a PDF file . Adobe reader is free from the Adobe site.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a link I found awhile back ... CHAMA Coaling Tower Construction
Here is another nice build ... DURANGO Coaling Tower 

Russ


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice dvd, with lots of info, bit pricey for me though.


----------

